# JESUS died for me!



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I cry out to him and he listens .As I sit at home away from work with foot problems still for 3 months ,Im healing slowly .I cannot understand people wait till something bad happens to turn to God.I have only been saved for 3 years .With Jesus in my life now the fish are always bitting and the hunting is always good.Part of this rant on here today is .Dear Lord Jesus please save the lost I see crying out to you every day here on 2cool they ask for prayer but are not giving you the glory its all about you Jesus .


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well said.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Amen.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A tree is known by it's fruit...


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ahmen Bro!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

AMEN !!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> I cry out to him and he listens .As I sit at home away from work with foot problems still for 3 months ,Im healing slowly .I cannot understand people wait till something bad happens to turn to God.I have only been saved for 3 years .With Jesus in my life now the fish are always bitting and the hunting is always good.Part of this rant on here today is .Dear Lord Jesus please save the lost I see crying out to you every day here on 2cool they ask for prayer but are not giving you the glory its all about you Jesus .


2x again today lord I pray you saved the felth like me save the ones calling on you in time of need amen.the way the truth and the light is Jesus .


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lifting you up for healing of your foot problems. Also, we christians all need to have that desperate urgent desire to see all lost souls come to Christ before it is too late. I thank God everyday for His blessings, mercy, grace, love & wonderful salvation.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Praying for your Infirmity! Thanks for your word today.

Lord give us the light to see the path you want us to take, help us find the grace to accept your gifts with humbleness, we need your spirit in our daily lives so that through our life more may be drawn to learn about and know you.. Amen


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Bubba, how much longer is it going to be before you can return to work? Did you try the silver nitrate sox yet? I agree, cry out to him. God is the only one who can give hope. Good post bubba.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

woodlandsboy said:


> Bubba, how much longer is it going to be before you can return to work? Did you try the silver nitrate sox yet? I agree, cry out to him. God is the only one who can give hope. Good post bubba.


No am still at home 95% of the time with socks off.I have had 5 chelation treatments and am healing faster than before.I am willing to buy these type of socks if I can locate them.tks brother .


----------

